# Omer 18Gauge Brad nailer



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

Omer 18Gauge Brad nailer... ANyone have any experience with this brad nailer. To be used in high production townhouse work and some residential. Reason I ask is the deal I will get from my Nail Supplier.. I know the Max is King, but this looks like a pretty good nailer as well.ANy feedback would be appreciated..

Mike

http://eng.omer.pl/index.php?strona=sztyfciarka_12_50


:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have used the Omer 23 ga. pinner and it was one heck of a gun.

I would hope the brad nailers are built the same.


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

From what I have heard, they are still made in Italy. I have now noticed some of the new Max Nailers are being made in Thailand or even in China. Sure hope the the QC stays up to what it should be..


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

I LOve this Site!!!!!!!!!!!!!! : )


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

never had an omer. i have the cadex 23 gauge, shoots headless or brads up to 2". they make a great gun. 

cadex also makes an 18 gauge nailer. I have the paslode 18 gauge impulse, and the pneumatic one also.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think they are still made in Italy, not sure if it comes with a case though, the pinners still don't.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Someone explain to me the advantages of these guns. I have used the Makita nailer, paslode nailer and now i have changed my whole line of air nailer's to Bostitch. The Bostitch are very nice for the money and i can imagine you could really improve on what Bostitch have done. They shot the nails in what ever i nail. So whats the advantage of these ones 3-4 times the price.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> Someone explain to me the advantages of these guns. I have used the Makita nailer, paslode nailer and now i have changed my whole line of air nailer's to Bostitch. The Bostitch are very nice for the money and i can imagine you could really improve on what Bostitch have done. They shot the nails in what ever i nail. So whats the advantage of these ones 3-4 times the price.


for the same reason you just bought a KAPEX :laughing::laughing:

i'm not sure. i just never buy bostich for anything. i have all sorts of brands of nailers just not them.

i can't say why, I like that my cadex can shoot headless and headed brads.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The Kapex does have some really nice features that no other saw has so the price is almost justified. I always take a look at the Max line in the place i buy my staples from and i cant see why they can ask what they are asking. They also have the Bostitch range right next to them and the Bostitch brad nailer has almost identical specs but is 3x less. The Bostitch also comes with 7 year warranty compared to the Max 1 year!! The Bostitch is also nicer to hold. I guess i will have to demo one next time im in there.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Most of my nails guns are bostitch, I have their brad nailer, crown stapler, framing nailer, roof gun, cap stapler, angled finish nailer.
Most of those guns are 8+ years old and have all been flawless.

I got a max super roofer last year, I like it a lot, it gets used before the bostitch.
I use my paslode guns more then my air nailers, For a pinner I wanted the best I could get, so I got a Grex.


Like Dan said, that is why there are different tool company's out there.


BC-My Max Super roofer just sounds better then my bostitch, if that makes any sense. I bought it used once from some old dude w/ 5 boxes of coil nails, original box, and all the paper work. The only difference is it has a lock out, shoots the last nail, swivel (add that to any), but I still hate opening the max in 2 steps.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Most of my nails guns are bostitch, I have their brad nailer, crown stapler, framing nailer, roof gun, cap stapler, angled finish nailer.
> Most of those guns are 8+ years old and have all been flawless.
> 
> I got a max super roofer last year, I like it a lot, it gets used before the bostitch.
> ...


I have the new finish line set they bought out. Very nice guns for the money. But i have no problem spending money on a tool that has improvement over other tools. Just the specs on them Max brad guns are almost identical to the Bostitch brad nailer. The only thing the max has spec wise thats better is it weight of 2.6lb and the bostitch weights 2.7lb. I would expect either a vast reduction in weight or some type store system where you can load more than 1 set of brads into it. Now that would make it worth the extra money.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

3 years ago when i was working for a trim specialist he was only running omers, when i first picked it up i thought this thing looks ancient and heavy as hell. easily the nicest 18 gauge ive used, constant drive power, never missfired, no fish hooks or anything

ive used senco's-decent gun
dewalt- 5 different finish nailers all jammed at least once in the first half hour
paslode- nice guns but can have a hair trigger, own one but broke after just under 2 years
porter cable- higher end home owner gun
hitachi- nice guns 
bosch- just bought it 2 months or so ago havent really run it for a full day to say whether or not i like it yet


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the input...


----------



## paulieryan (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hitachi NT50AE2*

Hi Guys, what about the Hitachi NT50AE2, apart from being the best looking brad nailer its pretty darn good too


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> 3 years ago when i was working for a trim specialist he was only running omers, when i first picked it up i thought this thing looks ancient and heavy as hell. easily the nicest 18 gauge ive used, constant drive power, never missfired, no fish hooks or anything
> 
> ive used senco's-decent gun
> dewalt- 5 different finish nailers all jammed at least once in the first half hour
> ...


 

You will like that Bostitch. I been putting about 1000+ nails through it each day for the last week and a half at the moment and it has been flawless and not one jam upto yet. Its going to get a proper work out in the next 2 weeks as i have a lot more nailing to do. But so far it's been perfect. Not having to oil it is also nice.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

wow, that's alot of 23ga. brads what are you nailing? i use my cadex for crown in kitchens and other rooms but not for much else. 
otherwise, i use the 16 gauge paslode impulse or air for outside edge of casings/base into the framing . and i have the 18 gauge impulse and air guns for thinner casings and nailing the inside of casings to the jambs of windows/doors.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> wow, that's alot of 23ga. brads what are you nailing? i use my cadex for crown in kitchens and other rooms but not for much else.
> otherwise, i use the 16 gauge paslode impulse or air for outside edge of casings/base into the framing . and i have the 18 gauge impulse and air guns for thinner casings and nailing the inside of casings to the jambs of windows/doors.


 
Thats my 18 gauge im using that much at the moment. Been doing a lot of wainscoting and trim and im getting through a lot of nails. Lucky for me i aint filling the holes lol


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah. i always put no painting/staining in all of my bids. if it's a big renovation where i hire then painter then that is different but lately it's smaller jobs and I haven't been filling any holes. i always tell the customer. i don't want to use the wrong filler and then the painter comes to blame me later for the nails showing. that's why i rarely caulk interior trim or fill nail holes.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

bosch not bostich


----------

